# mia marito ha perdonato il mio tradimento. mia suocera mi ha castigata!



## Old deboramoretti (30 Aprile 2007)

qualche mese fa,durante un assenza di mio marito per lavoro,ho ceduto alla tentazione di andare a letto con un altro uomo. una serie di circostanze hanno portato mia suocera a coglierci sul fatto!  dopo avermene dette di tutti i colori, ha deciso di dire tutto a mio marito non prima del suo ritorno,e nel frattempo ha preso a controllarmi notte e giorno,nonostante io le avessi detto che non sarebbe piu 'accaduto,che e' stato un attimo di debolezza dovuta al fatto che mio marito e' sempre fuori,e l' avvenenza di colui con la quale l' ho tradito,un gran bel ragazzo!e che una seconda volta non ci sarebbe stata. ma per una donna all' antica come mia suocera sono scuse inaccettabili. mio marito informato dalla madre,ha voluto credermi ,e darmi  una possibilita,mentre lei voleva che mi lasciasse.   ma se mio marito ha deciso di perdonarmi,mia suocera mi ha punita! infatti mi ha esclusa dall' azienda di famiglia dove fanno parte i figli, la figlia ,l 'altra nuora,e il genero,vale a dire i miei cognati. questo significa che avro' un notevole ridimensionamento economico,e inoltre ha deciso di tenermi fuori da tutto cio' che riguarda la famiglia. io ho sbagliato,lo ammetto. comprendo  mia suocera nel suo ruolo imbarazzante visto che mi ha scoperto, ha voluto darmi una severa punizione che in fondo merito. ma voglio avere un giorno la possibilita' di riabilitarmi. a me interessa che mio marito creda nel fatto che e' successo solo una volta. ma spero che anche mia suocera possa perdonarmi. lei e' una donna determinata,severa,ha le sue regole morali,e una moglie che tradisce anche solo una volta non ha scuse. mentre sono sicura che con un uomo sarebbe piu' indulgente. una volta ha detto: " l' uomo ha il pi***lo e deve usarlo!"  la donna invece e' da castigare!  maschilismo tipico delle mamme italiane.  che posso fare? ritenete giusta la sua decisione? saro' vista un giorno da lei come una che ha sbagliato ma si e' pentita,o saro' per sempre marchiata col fuoco?e chi di voi donne e' stata scoperta o quasi dalla suocera se avete tradito? quale e' stata la sua reazione?  un abbraccio. 
debora


----------



## Steel Ricky (30 Aprile 2007)

Ah, certi messaggi mi scaldano il cuore!

VIVA LA SUOCERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2007)

*sappiamo*



deboramoretti ha detto:


> qualche mese fa,durante un assenza di mio marito per lavoro,ho ceduto alla tentazione di andare a letto con un altro uomo. una serie di circostanze hanno portato mia suocera a coglierci sul fatto! dopo avermene dette di tutti i colori, ha deciso di dire tutto a mio marito non prima del suo ritorno,e nel frattempo ha preso a controllarmi notte e giorno,nonostante io le avessi detto che non sarebbe piu 'accaduto,che e' stato un attimo di debolezza dovuta al fatto che mio marito e' sempre fuori,e l' avvenenza di colui con la quale l' ho tradito,un gran bel ragazzo!e che una seconda volta non ci sarebbe stata. ma per una donna all' antica come mia suocera sono scuse inaccettabili. mio marito informato dalla madre,ha voluto credermi ,e darmi una possibilita,mentre lei voleva che mi lasciasse. ma se mio marito ha deciso di perdonarmi,mia suocera mi ha punita! infatti mi ha esclusa dall' azienda di famiglia dove fanno parte i figli, la figlia ,l 'altra nuora,e il genero,vale a dire i miei cognati. questo significa che avro' un notevole ridimensionamento economico,e inoltre ha deciso di tenermi fuori da tutto cio' che riguarda la famiglia. io ho sbagliato,lo ammetto. comprendo mia suocera nel suo ruolo imbarazzante visto che mi ha scoperto, ha voluto darmi una severa punizione che in fondo merito. ma voglio avere un giorno la possibilita' di riabilitarmi. a me interessa che mio marito creda nel fatto che e' successo solo una volta. ma spero che anche mia suocera possa perdonarmi. lei e' una donna determinata,severa,ha le sue regole morali,e una moglie che tradisce anche solo una volta non ha scuse. mentre sono sicura che con un uomo sarebbe piu' indulgente. una volta ha detto: " l' uomo ha il pi***lo e deve usarlo!" la donna invece e' da castigare! maschilismo tipico delle mamme italiane. che posso fare? ritenete giusta la sua decisione? saro' vista un giorno da lei come una che ha sbagliato ma si e' pentita,o saro' per sempre marchiata col fuoco?e chi di voi donne e' stata scoperta o quasi dalla suocera se avete tradito? quale e' stata la sua reazione? un abbraccio.
> debora


Ci hai già raccontato la tua storia, ma avevi detto che ne avresti parlato tu atuo marito al ritorno dal viaggio.
Visto che tuo marito ti ha perdonato non capisco in cosa consista il problema.
O meglio lo capisco: ti dispiace essere esclusa dall'azienda e avere meno soldi...
Se l'azienda è di tua suocera ha tutti i diritti di fare come le pare. Non credo che perdonerà perché per lei è un'offesa e un dolore incancellabile non perché è all'antica, ma perché hai tradito suo figlio.
Visto che il figlio è ancora dipendente dalla madre per quanto riguarda il lavoro, ma ha scelto di perdonarti è cmunque indipendente nelle sue scelte affettive per te va tutto per il meglio.
Trovati un lavoro e dimostra che non hai interessi economici ...se così è


----------



## Bruja (30 Aprile 2007)

*Idem c.s.*

La penso come Persa!
Tuo marito ha deciso di perdonare e tu devi far sì che lui capisca che sei pentita ed hai capito il tuo errore.  La suocera, pur con tutta la considerazione che le è dovuta "deve stare a casa sua"...... adesso è cosa fra te e tuo marito!!!
E se puoi trovato un lavoro fuori dalla famiglia, sarai più seena, ti sentireai meno oppressa e giudicata e ti sarà più facile realizzarti come persona.
Il passato, per brutto che sia stato è passato, e se la cuocera non perdonerà mai, grazie al cielo, c'è sempre la porta di casa che puoi chiudere.............e metti una catena!!! Visto che ha le chiavi di casa............ è meno aggressivo che cambiare la serratura ma, quando decide di venire da voi, almeno te la trovi in casa solo se tu le apri e la scusa è che la prudenza, con quel che si sente in giro, non è mai troppa.
Bruja


----------



## Old Airforever (30 Aprile 2007)

deboramoretti ha detto:


> qualche mese fa,durante un assenza di mio marito per lavoro,ho ceduto alla tentazione di andare a letto con un altro uomo. una serie di circostanze hanno portato mia suocera a coglierci sul fatto! dopo avermene dette di tutti i colori, ha deciso di dire tutto a mio marito non prima del suo ritorno,e nel frattempo ha preso a controllarmi notte e giorno,nonostante io le avessi detto che non sarebbe piu 'accaduto,che e' stato un attimo di debolezza dovuta al fatto che mio marito e' sempre fuori ,e l' avvenenza di colui con la quale l' ho tradito,un gran bel ragazzo!e che una seconda volta non ci sarebbe stata. ma per una donna all' antica come mia suocera sono scuse inaccettabili. mio marito informato dalla madre,ha voluto credermi ,e darmi una possibilita,mentre lei voleva che mi lasciasse. ma se mio marito ha deciso di perdonarmi,mia suocera mi ha punita! infatti mi ha esclusa dall' azienda di famiglia dove fanno parte i figli, la figlia ,l 'altra nuora,e il genero,vale a dire i miei cognati. questo significa che avro' un notevole ridimensionamento economico,e inoltre ha deciso di tenermi fuori da tutto cio' che riguarda la famiglia. io ho sbagliato,lo ammetto. comprendo mia suocera nel suo ruolo imbarazzante visto che mi ha scoperto, ha voluto darmi una severa punizione che in fondo merito. ma voglio avere un giorno la possibilita' di riabilitarmi. a me interessa che mio marito creda nel fatto che e' successo solo una volta. ma spero che anche mia suocera possa perdonarmi. lei e' una donna determinata,severa,ha le sue regole morali,e una moglie che tradisce anche solo una volta non ha scuse. mentre sono sicura che con un uomo sarebbe piu' indulgente. una volta ha detto: " l' uomo ha il pi***lo e deve usarlo!" la donna invece e' da castigare! maschilismo tipico delle mamme italiane. che posso fare? ritenete giusta la sua decisione? saro' vista un giorno da lei come una che ha sbagliato ma si e' pentita,o saro' per sempre marchiata col fuoco?e chi di voi donne e' stata scoperta o quasi dalla suocera se avete tradito? quale e' stata la sua reazione? un abbraccio.
> debora


Incomincio con il sottolineare che anch'io, da più di 10 anni sono spesso in trasferta di lavoro: ma ho sempre amato le persone con le quali stavo e, anche se non le avevo quotidianamente al mio fianco pensavo solo ed esclusivamente a loro, nonostante le quotidiane ed appetibili situazioni che mi si presentavano e chi mi si presentano tuttora. Mal che andava, utilizzato "Federica". E non mi vergogno ad ammetterlo.
Quindi, il fatto che tu abbia tradito tuo marito per le sue prolungate assenze non fa una piega.
Non si tratta di essere all'antica: sono nato nel 1975.
Gli uomini non sono più indulgenti: sono solo più fessi. Ma è giusto sottolineare che esistono anche donne fessacchiotte perchè, anche molti ometti sono poco di buono.
L'uomo ha il pi...lo e lo deve usare: mi pare ovvio. Ma SOLO ed ESCLUSIVAMENTE con la propria donna.
La donna è da castigare? Si, è da castigare se ti è infedele. Ma sarebbero da castigare anche molti uomini...praticamente, tutti i traditori sarebbero da castigare.
Si usa dire che "Il bimbo, quando si scotta con l'acqua calda ha poi paura anche di quella fredda". Quindi, se tua suocera non dovesse perdonarti non mi stupirei.
Air


----------



## Lettrice (30 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> La penso come Persa!
> Tuo marito ha deciso di perdonare e tu devi far sì che lui capisca che sei pentita ed hai capito il tuo errore. La suocera, pur con tutta la considerazione che le è dovuta "deve stare a casa sua"...... adesso è cosa fra te e tuo marito!!!
> E se puoi trovato un lavoro fuori dalla famiglia, sarai più seena, ti sentireai meno oppressa e giudicata e ti sarà più facile realizzarti come persona.
> Il passato, per brutto che sia stato è passato, e se la cuocera non perdonerà mai, grazie al cielo, c'è sempre la porta di casa che puoi chiudere.............e metti una catena!!! Visto che ha le chiavi di casa............ è meno aggressivo che cambiare la serratura ma, quando decide di venire da voi, almeno te la trovi in casa solo se tu le apri e la scusa è che la prudenza, con quel che si sente in giro, non è mai troppa.
> Bruja


Ma tu pensi che la suocera si faccia i santissimi c.....i suoi? 

Conservo i miei dubbi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





io andrei a vivere altrove


----------



## Bruja (30 Aprile 2007)

*Air*

Sono da sempre contro il tradimento, ma se suo marito le ha concesso una chance e le ha creduto, credo che la suocera, perdoni o meno, debba fare un passo indietro..... come ha detto Gibran i figli non sono un possesso ma un'amanazione, e siccome hanno mente, cuore e volontà, qualunque interferenza è erbitraria; la suocera faccia quello che crede, e posso anche capirla, ma adesso deve mettersi da parte............quello che ha fatto è abbastanza!!!!! 
Bruja


----------



## Old Airforever (30 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sono da sempre contro il tradimento, ma se suo marito le ha concesso una chance e le ha creduto, credo che la suocera, perdoni o meno, debba fare un passo indietro..... come ha detto Gibran i figli non sono un possesso ma un'amanazione, e siccome hanno mente, cuore e volontà, qualunque interferenza è erbitraria; la suocera faccia quello che crede, e posso anche capirla, ma adesso deve mettersi da parte............quello che ha fatto è abbastanza!!!!!
> Bruja


Su questo *concordo pienamente* anche se, per una mamma che vuole bene al proprio figlio, sta di un male cane se la nuora glie lo tratta male.
Air


----------



## Lettrice (30 Aprile 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Su questo *concordo pienamente* anche se, per una mamma che vuole bene al proprio figlio, sta di un male cane se la nuora glie lo tratta male.
> Air


 
Air il figlio ha costruito una sua famiglia.. e la suocera non ne e' inclusa... si deve render conto che e' finito il suo ruolo di "mamma" come lo conosceva prima del matrimonio... si deve leva' di 'ulo !!!!!! (da leggersi con accento toscano)


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Air il figlio ha costruito una sua famiglia.. e la suocera non ne e' inclusa... si deve render conto che e' finito il suo ruolo di "mamma" come lo conosceva prima del matrimonio... *si deve leva' di 'ulo* !!!!!! (da leggersi con accento toscano)


Esatto. Le suocere spesso rovinano i matrimoni. Quando il figlio si sposa, devono levarsi dalle palle  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Ma molte volte è colpa dei mammoni di figli che si aggrappano ancora alla gonna della mamma, invece che a quella della moglie


----------



## Lettrice (30 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Esatto. *Le suocere spesso rovinano i matrimoni.* Quando il figlio si sposa, devono levarsi dalle palle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ne ho esperienza


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ne ho esperienza


Pure io...dopo sposato, mia madre cercava, anche inconsapevolmente, di mettersi un po' in mezzo in certe decisioni. Neanche troppo, un po'...ho avuto con lei dei litigi furiosi, alla fine ha capito


----------



## Lettrice (30 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Pure io...dopo sposato, mia madre cercava, anche inconsapevolmente, di mettersi un po' in mezzo in certe decisioni. Neanche troppo, un po'...ho avuto con lei dei litigi furiosi, alla fine ha capito


La questione mia e' seriamente piu' complicata... la mia ex-suocera e' una T...A intergalattica.... storia luuuuuuunga


----------



## Old Airforever (30 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Esatto. Le suocere spesso rovinano i matrimoni. Quando il figlio si sposa, devono levarsi dalle palle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
E' vero, le suocere spesso rovinano i matrimoni (tantopiù che i miei, quando 2 mesi fa abbiamo acquistato nuove case, io la mia, i miei genitori la loro, hanno espressamente dichiarato di non voler essermi vicini di casa, anche se ero single...ma pensavano al futuro).
Però c'è anche da considerare che spesso le nuore fanno i propri porci comodi e poi odiano le suocere se quest'ultime le vedono di mal'occhio. E' inteso il discorso anche al maschile, naturalmente.
Quando si è sposati, il ruolo dei ns. genitori cambia aspetto. Ma non diamo loro la colpa se vogliono il ns. bene (è inteso che comunque dovrebbero volere anche il bene delle cognate e dei cognati e dare una strigliata ai propri figli ed alle proprie figlie in caso di insano comportamento).
E' vero: esistono i mammoni. Personalmente ho sempre cercato di mantenermi in buona armonia con i miei genitori, con le mie dolci metà e con le loro rispettive famiglie.
Air


----------



## giuseppe (30 Aprile 2007)

*tua suocera ha fatto bene!*

mi metto nei suoi panni. vedere la nuora che se la spassa con un altro mentre il marito e' lontano non fa piacere. e' ovvio poi che non deve dire lei al figlio cio' che fare,pero' puo' consigliarlo. d' accordo con lei  sul fatto che ti ha controllata in attesa del ritorno di tuo marito, e sul fatto che ti ha punita perche' hai tradito pure lei in un certo senso! ma sul discorso che l' uomo ha il pisello e deve usarlo, va bene se non e' sposato. forse tua suocera intende questo.  trova un lavoro,e ridai fiducia a tuo marito,taglia pure con  tua suocera che ormai ti ha dato una bella lezione. ma il figlio non puo' staccarsi da lei,in fondo se non ti scopriva a letto con il tuo bell' amante seppur temporaneo,non avrebbe saputo nulla,e la cosa poteva ripetersi. ciao


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La questione mia e' seriamente piu' complicata... la mia ex-suocera *e' una T...A intergalattica*.... storia luuuuuuunga


ah be...si beh


----------



## Steel Ricky (30 Aprile 2007)

giuseppe ha detto:


> mi metto nei suoi panni. vedere la nuora che se la spassa con un altro mentre il marito e' lontano non fa piacere. e' ovvio poi che non deve dire lei al figlio cio' che fare,pero' puo' consigliarlo. d' accordo con lei  sul fatto che ti ha controllata in attesa del ritorno di tuo marito, e sul fatto che ti ha punita perche' hai tradito pure lei in un certo senso! ma sul discorso che l' uomo ha il pisello e deve usarlo, va bene se non e' sposato. forse tua suocera intende questo.  trova un lavoro,e ridai fiducia a tuo marito,taglia pure con  tua suocera che ormai ti ha dato una bella lezione. ma il figlio non puo' staccarsi da lei,in fondo se non ti scopriva a letto con il tuo bell' amante seppur temporaneo,non avrebbe saputo nulla,e la cosa poteva ripetersi. ciao


ma secondo me si ripeterà lo stesso, il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio.


----------



## Old deboramoretti (2 Maggio 2007)

*un altro lavoro*

lo trovo.non moriro' di fame. certo, dovro' rinunciare a molte cose,e mia suocera punendomi , lo ha fatto in modo mirato, togliendomi cose e situazioni alla quale tenevo, comodita' e vantaggi,e lei lo sapeva benissimo!!. il punto e' che io ho comunque sbagliato,e riconosco a mia suocera il diritto di aver deciso  cosi. fosse piu' aperta un giorno potrebbe perdonarmi,ma ha una mentalita' troppo all' antica per farlo. una donna di 70 anni non puo 'certo capire la nuora che cede all' avvenenza di un bel ragazzo. anche se solo una volta.  voglio rimediare all 'errore e salvare il matrimonio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Maggio 2007)

*una volta???!!!!*



deboramoretti ha detto:


> lo trovo.non moriro' di fame. certo, dovro' rinunciare a molte cose,e mia suocera punendomi , lo ha fatto in modo mirato, togliendomi cose e situazioni alla quale tenevo, comodita' e vantaggi,e lei lo sapeva benissimo!!. il punto e' che io ho comunque sbagliato,e riconosco a mia suocera il diritto di aver deciso cosi. fosse piu' aperta un giorno potrebbe perdonarmi,ma ha una mentalita' troppo all' antica per farlo. una donna di 70 anni non puo 'certo capire la nuora che cede all' avvenenza di un bel ragazzo. anche se solo una volta. voglio rimediare all 'errore e salvare il matrimonio.


E' stato il tuo amante per un anno!!!
Tu riduci la questione a un fatto di suocera e nuora e in tuttociò tuo marito è sullo sfondo e i tuoi sentimenti per lui inconsistenti ancor più che per il palestrato...




P.S. Ma perché tu compari una volta in contemporanea di TaR e poi di SR ?
Tra le personalità multiple c'è la femmina traditrice?
Meno male che è un forum virtuale e non il Motel Bates ....


----------



## Old Steel Ricky (2 Maggio 2007)

E che palle Persa...qui nessuno ha una doppia personalità, stai forse conducendo uno studio scientifico. Dove vuoi arrivare con questi discorsi. Volevi farmi registrare e l'hai ottenuto, in modo che ti provassi che non sono quell'altro comesichiama, ora di che altro ti vuoi convincere?


----------



## Old Steel Ricky (2 Maggio 2007)

giuseppe ha detto:


> mi metto nei suoi panni. vedere la nuora che se la spassa con un altro mentre il marito e' lontano non fa piacere. e' ovvio poi che non deve dire lei al figlio cio' che fare,pero' puo' consigliarlo. d' accordo con lei sul fatto che ti ha controllata in attesa del ritorno di tuo marito, e sul fatto che ti ha punita perche' hai tradito pure lei in un certo senso! ma sul discorso che l' uomo ha il pisello e deve usarlo, va bene se non e' sposato. forse tua suocera intende questo. trova un lavoro,e ridai fiducia a tuo marito,taglia pure con tua suocera che ormai ti ha dato una bella lezione. ma il figlio non puo' staccarsi da lei,in fondo se non ti scopriva a letto con il tuo bell' amante seppur temporaneo,non avrebbe saputo nulla,e la cosa poteva ripetersi. ciao


Ma che ti aspettavi che ti dicesse dopo avere scoperto che fai le corna a suo figlio? Brava, così si fa, hai la passera e devi usarla!?
Antica o moderna, nessuna suocera sarebbe così stupida da approvare ciò che hai fatto, di essere sbattuta fuori era il minimo che ti potessi aspettare.
Vuoi salvare il matrimonio fino a quando? finché un altro bel ragazzino ci proverà con te?
Lasciami dire che gente come te mi dà un voltastomaco tremendo, meglio che vado a prendere un malox.


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Maggio 2007)

Steel Ricky ha detto:


> E che palle Persa...qui nessuno ha una doppia personalità, stai forse conducendo uno studio scientifico. Dove vuoi arrivare con questi discorsi. Volevi farmi registrare e l'hai ottenuto, in modo che ti provassi che non sono quell'altro comesichiama, ora di che altro ti vuoi convincere?


Tranquillo, la tua ottusaggine ha proprio convinto tutti!!!


----------



## Bruja (2 Maggio 2007)

*Domanda*

Non rammento bene gli eventi........... ma tua suocera è entrata all'improvviso in casa tua o ha aperto con le sue chiavi?
Capisco che sembri una questione marginale, ma se è entrata con le chiavi e tu eri in casa o se e entrata in casa direttamente senza suonare alla porta.... farebbe qualche differenza.
Sia chiaro non sto a disquisire sulle tue colpe che ci sono tutte ma lei ha communque commesso un probabile reato. Bisognerebbe vedere se è passibile di denuncia.... e saperlo potrebbe farle finire le sue manfrine seccanti visto che tuo marito ti ha perdonato.
Che ti crei problemi matrimoniali è un fatto, che ti danneggi economicamente è un'altro, ma se ti diffama..... la faccenda cambia, e cambia molto per lei!!! 
Ripeto non sò bene la dinamica, ma varrebbe la pena di interessarsene, perchè anche fosse casa sua, dal momento che ci abiti con tuo marito lei non può infilarsi in casa quando le pare.  Che lo abbia sempre fatto non è una scusante per averlo fatto quella famosa volta ed usare a tuo danno non solo morale ma personale quello che ha visto.
Scusate tutti cari amici del forum, ma se questa donna ha sbagliato, lòa suocera è comunque un'impicciona rancorosa e certe "prove" sapute indebitamente non avrebbero valore in caso di separazione che la suocera credo desideri e caldeggi!!!
Non sò perchè ma per me questa suocera si sarebbe meritata una nuora carina, dolce ed astutissima che la avesse raggirata proprio con il suo stesso spiedo! Ma una nuora così non si portava l'amante a casa...... ecco perchè questa suocera è in grado di fargliela pagare. 
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (2 Maggio 2007)

Sapete che ci pensavo proprio l'altro giorno... io invecchiando ho completamente ribaltato la mia opinione sulle suocere.

Quando ero più giovane, le detestavo a prescindere.
Che ingerissero o meno, le trovavo comunque un ostacolo.
Mi pareva di non avere il pieno controllo o la piena attenzione del mio compagno (che poi... col senno di poi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )

Oggi è tutta un'altra musica.
Evviva la suocera!

Cosa c'è? Il sugo come lo fa tua mamma, nessuno?
Bene! Vai a mangiare da mammina, vai tesoro, e salutamela tanto io ne approffito per fare un pisolino eh? Ciao tesoro, ciao, ci vediamo dopo, eh?

La maglietta? E no! E' ancora a lavare.
Ah, tua mamma la lava subito?
Ma ammmore!!! Ma bastava che me lo dicessi!
Ecco, portala a mamma e già che ci sei, non è che le fai dare anche un colpo di ferro alle mie lenzuola? Beata donna!

Ah!
Come si cambia!


----------



## Old Fa. (2 Maggio 2007)

Non credo sia buono tenere presente quanto dico.

I suoceri sono delle merde totali, vivono in un pianeta che ha 10 anni in piu' di come lo vivono loro. Mi rattrista il progresso scientifico, ... per il fatto che li mantengono in vita, ... quado dovrebbero essere nella tomba da un pezzo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: sono rimasto controllato, ... ho solo detto la meta' di quello che pensavo ....


----------



## Bruja (2 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sapete che ci pensavo proprio l'altro giorno... io invecchiando ho completamente ribaltato la mia opinione sulle suocere.
> 
> Quando ero più giovane, le detestavo a prescindere.
> Che ingerissero o meno, le trovavo comunque un ostacolo.
> ...


 
Quand'è che devi conoscere i suoceri???............ Non spererai mica che io mi beva la manfrina delle suocere da riscattare vero? Puoi perdere tutto il pelo da Lupa che ti pare ma........... occhio  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sapete che ci pensavo proprio l'altro giorno... io invecchiando ho completamente ribaltato la mia opinione sulle suocere.
> 
> Quando ero più giovane, le detestavo a prescindere.
> Che ingerissero o meno, le trovavo comunque un ostacolo.
> ...


 















Lupattola!!Te la stai proprio godendo eh???
Un abbraccione


----------



## Lettrice (2 Maggio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Non credo sia buono tenere presente quanto dico.
> 
> I suoceri sono delle merde totali, vivono in un pianeta che ha 10 anni in piu' di come lo vivono loro. Mi rattrista il progresso scientifico, ... per il fatto che li mantengono in vita, ... quado dovrebbero essere nella tomba da un pezzo.
> 
> ...


Aspetto la morte della mia ex suocera come un bimbo aspetta Natale... quel giorno sara' la mia festa nazionale...


----------



## Old Steel Ricky (2 Maggio 2007)

Anche io ho dei problemi con mio suocero (anche se in realtà non sono sposato), ha dei modi rozzi ed arretrati, a volte dice cose che mi fanno accpponare la pelle. Non dubito che in fondo sia un brav'uomo ma a volte fa dei discorsi che mi fanno sbalzare dalla sedia. Per esempio ha avuto il coraggio di rimproverare sua figlia perché non trovava lavoro. Ma poi che posso pretendere, è un emiliano....


----------



## Old deboramoretti (3 Maggio 2007)

*mia suocera*

abita sotto di noi,e le due case sono collegate da una scala interna. c'e' una porta che separe,ma quel giorno era aperta.lei non doveva esserci in casa, probabilmente sospettava qualcosa,e credo sapesse cosa avrebbe visto!! infatti e' tornata all' improvviso quando aveva detto che prima di sera non sarebbe venuta. ma questo non cambia le cose.


----------



## Bruja (3 Maggio 2007)

*Infatti*



deboramoretti ha detto:


> abita sotto di noi,e le due case sono collegate da una scala interna. c'e' una porta che separe,ma quel giorno era aperta.lei non doveva esserci in casa, probabilmente sospettava qualcosa,e credo sapesse cosa avrebbe visto!! infatti e' tornata all' improvviso quando aveva detto che prima di sera non sarebbe venuta. ma questo non cambia le cose.


 
Non le cambia, qiuesto è ovvio, ma cambia il come ci si deve regolare con le persone impiccione......... le chiavi?  Gliele lascerei per eventuali problemi, ma se sono in casa, catena, catena, catena!!!!!!!!
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (3 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non le cambia, qiuesto è ovvio, ma cambia il come ci si deve regolare con le persone impiccione......... le chiavi? Gliele lascerei per eventuali problemi, ma se sono in casa, catena, catena, catena!!!!!!!!
> Bruja


Aggiungi pure un po' di insetticida... sai quello in polvere da mettere fuori dalle porte?


----------



## Bruja (3 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Aggiungi pure un po' di insetticida... sai quello in polvere da mettere fuori dalle porte?


Sai che sono moderata, volevo mantenermi sui toni civili!!! Dici che è uno spreco?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (3 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sai che sono moderata, volevo mantenermi sui toni civili!!! Dici che è uno spreco?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quando si tratta di case infestate dalle suocere non ti puoi permettere moderazioni... se fanno le uova non le elimini piu'


----------



## Bruja (3 Maggio 2007)

*Letty..... Ripley*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Quando si tratta di case infestate dalle suocere non ti puoi permettere moderazioni... se fanno le uova non le elimini piu'


 
.... Nuclearizziamo????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Nobody (3 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> .... Nuclearizziamo?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' la sola sicurezza...tutto il fottuto nido


----------



## giuseppe (4 Maggio 2007)

*debora*

lo avevo gai' detto. tua suocera non ha fatto bene, ma benissimo a punirti!  mi sembra il minimo! che doveva fare dopo aver scoperto la nuora a letto con un altro nella casa dove a quanto ho capito vivete insieme, si puo' dire?dirti : scusa i ldisturbo? ti e' piaciuto piu' con lui o con mio figlio?    escluderti dagli  affari di famiglia era il minimo che potesse fare. al di la della mentalita' all' antica,ogni suocera farebbe cosi se scopre che la nuora tradisce il figlio.anzi,se era impulsiva potevi beccarti un paio di sberle!  una volta a mia madre scherzando ho chiesto che farebbe in questo caso,e mi ha risposto che agirebbe secondo l 'emotivita' del momento,ma che non starebbe certo a guardare. pero' aggiungo che il ruolo di tua suocera finisce qua. ti ha inflitto la giusta punizione, te la sei meritata tutta.ma adesso spetta a tuo marito decidere.al massimo puo' consigliarlo di lasciarti,ma deve decidere lui. non credo la sua testimoniana conti in tribunale se ,ma non te lo auguro ,divorziate. in conclusione. appoggio tua suocera,che e' stata severa ma giusta al 100%!!! ma ora vedetevela voi!! auguri


----------



## Old Steel Ricky (4 Maggio 2007)

Perfettamente d'accordo, perché questa povera suocera deve beccarsi della retrograda e dell'impicciona quando ha fatto la cosa che avrebbe fatto chiunque, è la madre che ogni marito sogna. Il coglione casomai è il marito che ha perdonato una tipa così...
Morale della storia, date sempre ascolto alle mamme.


----------



## La Lupa (4 Maggio 2007)

*Cristodiundio!*

_




_

_Stongo carcerato e mamma more! _


----------



## Old Otella82 (4 Maggio 2007)

Io, devo dir la verità, mammina la capisco.
Già beccare due persone che copulano non è una cosa estasiante.. beccare la moglie di mio figlio (non ho figli ma potrebbe essere.. chessò la mioglie di mio fratello è uguale) con un altro, oltre a farmi pesantemente incavolare, credo che mi farebbe decisamente schifo. Credo che questa persona non la vorrei più rivedere neanche in cartolina, e anche se è al marito che spetta decidere, non alla mamma, credo che sia umano che lei mostri risentimento e assoluta non fiducia. 
Insomma.. secondo me l'unica cosa è aspettare, ci vuole tempo, impegno, e pazienza per riconquistare la fiducia di una persona, e neanche con l'imposizione del figlio cambierebbe nulla.. del resto se a capo dell'azienda c'è la mamma, credo che abbia tutto il diritto di non tenersi una dipendente della quale proprio al momento non si fida.
mia opinione.


----------



## Bruja (4 Maggio 2007)

*Appunto*

Adesso la sola cosa che deve fare per la propria dignità è lavorare altrove, cercare di dimostrare al marito che ha meritato il suo perdono e..... cambiare la serratura!!
Il tradimento è sbagliato, ma anche l'jnfilarsi nella vita altrui lo è. 
Cerchiamo di capirci gente bella.... se al posto di farsi gli affari suoi con un uomo avesse trovato la nuora che prendeva il thè con un'amica, a che titolo giustificava l'essersi infilata in casa? E' la ragazza stessa che le ha permesso quersta libertà.
Se non c'era il tradimento, colpa grave, la colpa residua era quella di una suocera che vive la sua vita per conto terzi. Deborah è colpevole, suo marito forse ritiene che sia giusto perdonarla perchè la lascia spesso sola, la suocera probabilmente le ha reso la vita impossibile. Sapete perchè è successo tutto questo? Non perchè c'è stato un tradimento che potrebbe avere mille motivazioni, non ultima perfino l'immaturità di questa ragazza tra l'altro poco astuta, ma soprattutto perchè la prima volta che la suocera è entrata senza invito lei non l'ha accompagnata alla porta!!! 
Deborah non ha rispetto di sè stessa e quindi ha tradito in modo raffazzonato ed inutile, ma se ne avesse avuto avrebbe preteso dal marito più presenza (e non parlo di tempo) e meno ingombro da parte di sua madre. Io non avrei tradito certamente questo marito ma lo avrei inchiodato alla sua responsabilità di marito poichè esiste anche il negoziato delle proprie esigenze; quanto alla suocera, la seconda volta che fosse entrata in casa non invitata (la prima l'avrei considerata di cortese chiarmento) l'avrei ruzzolata dalle scale.
Capisco che per una madre sia terribile vedere la nuora che tradisce il figlio, ma non è altrettanto terribile vedere una suocera che cerca ogni appiglio per mostrare al figlio l'indegnità della nuora? Il risultato può esseere più piacevole nel primo caso... porta ad essere partigiani della suocera, ma cerchiamo di essere distaccati dal problema, perchè una suocera deve controllare una nuora se non per trovarla in difetto e fare la delatrice?
Umanamente sembrerà meno colpevole, ma eticamente è anche lei una cacchetta.
Bruja


----------



## giuseppe (5 Maggio 2007)

*scusa bruja*

da come dici sembra che la suocera sia stata inopportuna a entrare in casa.debora stessa ha ammesso che forse la ,madre del marito sospettava,e quindi e' entrata apposta per avere le prove. e' come dire che se si scopre un furto con le telecamere non segnalate si viola la privacy del ladro! la suocera e' stata giusta!! saro' di parte in quanto uomo,ma  castigare la nuora traditrice , era il minimo che potesse fare! non e' retrograda,se l' avesse controllata,forse  debora non avrebbe tradito il marito!  io sto con le suocere!!!


----------



## Bruja (5 Maggio 2007)

*altolà Giuseppe*



giuseppe ha detto:


> da come dici sembra che la suocera sia stata inopportuna a entrare in casa.debora stessa ha ammesso che forse la ,madre del marito sospettava,e quindi e' entrata apposta per avere le prove. e' come dire che se si scopre un furto con le telecamere non segnalate si viola la privacy del ladro! la suocera e' stata giusta!! saro' di parte in quanto uomo,ma castigare la nuora traditrice , era il minimo che potesse fare! non e' retrograda,se l' avesse controllata,forse debora non avrebbe tradito il marito! io sto con le suocere!!!


Lo dico e lo ripeto, la ragazza è stata imprudente, impudente e sgangherata nel muoversi, tradire è sbagliato, ma farlo nella propria casa è assurdo, specie se si hanno vicini .... a rischio!!!
Mi sta bene che tu dica che la suocera ha "sentito" l'allarme, e mi sta bene che tu consideri che abbia fatto bene..................io ho solo detto che conoscendomi, e naturalmente esuilando da questo esempio sgangherato, se avessi una suocera che ha le mie chiavi di casa, le usa disinvoltamente e si infila in casa mia, me presente senza neppure avvertirmi che sta arrivando.............la russolo giù dalle scale!!! Ovvio che lo dico in senso metaforico..... non sono così idiota da rischiare un reato per una tale perla!!!
Inoltre e con questo spero di chiarire del tutto, un conto è dire alla ragazza di parlare con il marito e di affrontare la responsabilità del proprio comportamento, altro è la delazione.......... se voleva essere educativa la è stata come la Gestapo!!! 
Detto questo, rispetto completamente la tua posizione, ci mancherebbe, ma io sono sempre di quella schiera che se ha davanti un ladro...... valuta se ruba a scopo di lucro o per fame! Non mi pare che questa suocera fosse mossa solo da "fame di verità"!!!
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Maggio 2007)

*Giuseppe, permettimi..*



giuseppe ha detto:


> da come dici sembra che la suocera sia stata inopportuna a entrare in casa.debora stessa ha ammesso che forse la ,madre del marito sospettava,e quindi e' entrata apposta per avere le prove. e' come dire che se si scopre un furto con le telecamere non segnalate si viola la privacy del ladro! la suocera e' stata giusta!! saro' di parte in quanto uomo,ma castigare la nuora traditrice , era il minimo che potesse fare! non e' retrograda,se l' avesse controllata,forse debora non avrebbe tradito il marito! io sto con le suocere!!!


Tu stai attaccato alle gonne di mamma' ..che è una cosa diversa.

Sei tu che te la devi vedere con tua moglie, non chiedi a tua madre di controllare la mogliera se tu ti assenti e non l'assecondi nemmeno se questa decisione fosse stata presa di sua iniziativa.

la relazione è tra marito e moglie..e non tra suocera, figlio e moglie.


----------



## Old giulia (5 Maggio 2007)

Steel Ricky ha detto:


> Perfettamente d'accordo, perché questa povera suocera deve beccarsi della retrograda e dell'impicciona quando ha fatto la cosa che avrebbe fatto chiunque, è la madre che ogni marito sogna. Il coglione casomai è il marito che ha perdonato una tipa così...
> Morale della storia, date sempre ascolto alle mamme.


 
L'unica cogliona in tutta questa sporca storia sei tu Debora... ma come cavolo si fa a portarselo a casa propria l'amante!


----------



## Old giulia (5 Maggio 2007)

Steel Ricky ha detto:


> Perfettamente d'accordo, perché questa povera suocera deve beccarsi della retrograda e dell'impicciona quando ha fatto la cosa che avrebbe fatto chiunque, è la madre che ogni marito sogna. Il coglione casomai è il marito che ha perdonato una tipa così...
> Morale della storia, date sempre ascolto alle mamme.


 
L'unica cogliona in tutta questa sporca storia sei tu Debora... ma come cavolo si fa a portarselo a casa propria l'amante!


----------



## Old Otella82 (5 Maggio 2007)

Eh sì, la cosa che la signora suocera in generale, non deve permettersi di entrare in casa con le chiavi, è una questione di educazione e di buon gusto, che tuttavia, a mio avviso, doveva essere risolta prima.
Parliamoci chiaro.. Debora ha fatto una cazzata (e non mi curo di censurare il termine, perchè tradire per attrazione animale, e portarsi il giochino a casa è proprio una cazzata), ed è stata prontamente beccata: la suocera ha il coltello dalla parte del manico e, anche se il marito l'ha perdonata, Debora comunque non è adesso nella posizione per chiedere a gran voce la sua privacy. 
Volente o nolente, secondo me, deve trovarsi un altro lavoro e sopportare la suocera, sperando di riuscire col tempo a recuperare la fiducia di tutti.. certo, non dico che debba farsi mettere letteralmentei piedi in testa, ma pensateci un attimo, se lei andasse oggi a dire al marito:
"tesoro, puoi fare in modo che tua mamma non ci piombi in casa all'improvviso ogni volta che le salta in testa senza avvertire?! non è casa sua" oppure "tesoro! tua madre mi ha licenziata dall'azienda, fai qualcosa, mi sembra esagerato, tutti gli altri membri della famiglia lavorano lì" ... 
lui.. come reagirebbe?! Ecco.. diciamo che io avrei, quantomeno, l'impressione di dividere la vita con una persona superficiale che non ha idea di quali siano le priorità.


----------



## giuseppe (6 Maggio 2007)

*chiarisco*

l' unica cosa che debora deve fare e' capire se il marito riuscira' a dimenticare quello che e' successo. come fa  a dirgli non mi va che tua madre entri quando vuole? perche' se porto un altro uomo a casa mi becca sul fatto? se la suocera ha indagato prima,e cercava le prove ,ce ne fossero come lei! poi se il figlio e' un manesco che picchia la moglie allora e' diverso. ma debora ha ammesso che si e' sentita attratta dall' avvenenza del ragazzo,e lo ha fatto solo per piacere!! ma se tuo marito e' fuori per lavoro,e tu hai da tua suocera diversi privilegi,permetti che lei ti punisca proprio togliendoti questo?  e' un caso dove la suocera ha ragione al 100%!!!


----------



## Verena67 (6 Maggio 2007)

giulia ha detto:


> L'unica cogliona in tutta questa sporca storia sei tu Debora... ma come cavolo si fa a portarselo a casa propria l'amante!


 
...teso'....lo fanno tutte/i 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' il classico della trasgressione: portare l'amante nel proprio nido. Che senso ha avere l'amante se poi non si trasgredisce?!?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (6 Maggio 2007)

*giuseppe*

Il marito, se è un'entità pensante autonoma stabilirà se, come e perchè perdonarla, anche se mi pare che sia sulla buona strada...... 
La faccenda della madre, che giustamente andava sistemata a suo tempo, è molto semplice, è vero che lei ha fatto la Ercolina Poirot della situazione, ma adesso che lui sa tutto, dubito che la moglie abbia altre velleità e trovarsi la suocera per casa direi che sia per lo meno fastidioso.
Io non ho detto che deve chiederlo al marito..........no, no .... deve risolverlo di suo, lei deve mettere la catena, lei deve far capire3 alla suocera che suiccome si è comportata non come una madre ed una suocera ma come una delatrice vendicativa, in quella casa ci entra quando ci sono entrambi, quando non c'è nessuno po c'è solo la moglie non ha motivo (specie adesso) di mettersi piede... e si tratta di principio non di ragione!!!
La fraswe non voglio tua madre perchè non mi va che mi becchi sul fatto se mi faccio un altro uomo mi pare davvero puerile.....non tradirà, questo è chiaro, ma anche lo facesse, dubito sia così idiota da farlo ancora a casa sua, non ti pare??? 
Punto secondo, e se vale per gli altri vale anche per questa ragazza che non difendo ma voglio abbia equità di valutazione, quando si tradisce non diciamo sempre che c'è un concorso di colpa? Il marito è troppo assente, o non sa farle sentire il suo amore o, ancora, non dà l'impressione che la moglie sia primaria nella sua vita!!
Questa suocera di cui "ce ne fossero" perchè non ha visto anche l'altra faccia della medaglia? Ah già perchè il suo pargoletto non puiò sbagliare, lui è tutto casa e famiglia e, in caso, se avesse dei capriccetti, lui è in trasferta............ che ne sappiamo??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ecco fatto.........se si è sospettosi come la suocera in questione, ti dimostro che non ci metto un secondo a diventarlo più di lei!!! E non dirmni che sto farneticando........io di persone che viaggiano e stanno lontane per lavoro che siano fedeli ne conosco pochissime, mentre di gente ne conosco una infinità!
Anzi oggi è la giornata della bontà...... forse il suo perdono è proprio perchè SA cosa significhi essere indotti in tentazione, e se così fosse, dimostrerebbe più criterio della madre!!!
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Maggio 2007)

*voce di mamma sua*

_l'omo è sempre omo...e se è in trasferta i capricetti se li puo' pure togliere..._


----------



## Old dolcenera (6 Maggio 2007)

*suocere stronze*

Dico la mia. Il giorno dopo la bufera della scoperta dei tradimenti del mio convivente la sua mammina (che, a detta di lei, mi ha sempre considerato come SUA FIGLIA, solo a parole però...) gli ha fatto trovare dei vasetti di sugo pronti, nella paura che io, la pluricornuta, non gli facessi da mangiare..... 
...volevo pisciarci dentro.....


----------



## giuseppe (7 Maggio 2007)

*bruja*

d' accordo con te sul fatto che anche il marito in trasferta potrebbe tradire. ma cosi fai il processo alle intenzioni! l' unica cosa certa e' che debora ha tradito!!!il marito non si sa! pero' insisti nel dire che la suocera non doveva entrare in casa cosi.e che deve vedere l' altro lato della medaglia. il figlio e' fuori per lavoro non per altro. alla fine qualche colpa la dai pure a lei. non mi sembra giusto!  volevo chiederti una cosa.  io dico che la suocera ha tutte le ragioni!!!   volevo chiederti una parere.  
               1-   debora  tradisce il marito mentre e' fuori per lavoro 
                2- la suocera scopre tutto entrando in casa 
                3- la suocera punisce debora escludendola dagli affari familiari  

allora: 1 -errore di debora  
            2- casualita' o prevenzione 
            3- giusta decisione della suocera 

capisco che come giovane donna ti possa pesare ammettere di essere d' accordo sulla 3!  o no?  poi sul resto si puo' discutere. con simpatia


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Maggio 2007)

*dolcenera..*



dolcenera ha detto:


> Dico la mia. Il giorno dopo la bufera della scoperta dei tradimenti del mio convivente la sua mammina (che, a detta di lei, mi ha sempre considerato come SUA FIGLIA, solo a parole però...) gli ha fatto trovare dei vasetti di sugo pronti, nella paura che io, la pluricornuta, non gli facessi da mangiare.....
> ...volevo pisciarci dentro.....


 
liscio come l'olio...normal 

	
	
		
		
	


	






vedi se fosse stata mammina di una femmina fedifraga che avrebbe fatto..


----------



## Old Airforever (7 Maggio 2007)

*Mio Parere*

Che gli ingressi dei suoceri nelle case altrui sia cosa fastidiosa e (forse) ingiusta, sono d'accordo (ingressi intesi come l'avere le chiavi dell'altrui casa e poterci entrare quando si vuole).
Ma preferisco soffermarmi a monte della questione: se una nuora o un genero sono puliti (inutile chiarire cosa m'intendo per puliti) sarebbe un minor fastidio (ma pur sempre di fastidio parlo, naturalmente) aver inespettate e magari non gradite sorprese dei suoceri.
Potrei paragonare la cosa al se è giusto o meno leggere mail o sms della propria dolce metà. Cosa assai fastidosa ma, se una persona non ha nulla da nascondrere non vedo il perchè infastidirsi più di tanto.
Air


----------



## Old deboramoretti (7 Maggio 2007)

*ho scatenato*

una bella discussione!! comunque ripeto,gli appartamenti sono collegati da una scala interna,e la porta spesso e' aperta. io ho commesso uno sbaglio,mi sono lasciata andare attratta dall' avvenenza del ragazzo,e ora sto pagando il mio errore. certo che mi brucia,se mia suocera non mi avesse  scoperta avrei considerato il tutto una parentesi  anche piacevole da chiudere subito.


----------



## Old Airforever (7 Maggio 2007)

deboramoretti ha detto:


> una bella discussione!! comunque ripeto,gli appartamenti sono collegati da una scala interna,e la porta spesso e' aperta. io ho commesso uno sbaglio,mi sono lasciata andare attratta dall' avvenenza del ragazzo,e ora sto pagando il mio errore. certo che mi brucia,se mia suocera non mi avesse scoperta avrei considerato il tutto una parentesi anche *piacevole* da chiudere subito.


*SEI TREMENDA!!!!!*


----------



## giuseppe (7 Maggio 2007)

*meno male ti ha scoperta!!*

solidarieta' maschile!  vedo tua suocera come una paladina di noi mariti! la castigatrice di nuore traditrici!!  come hai detto,avresti chiuso questa parentesi,piacevole per te,molto!! e quel povero marito che lavora lontano. troppo comodo!!  w tua suocera!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (7 Maggio 2007)

*E va bene.......*

Premetto che la frase di chiusa di deboramoretti ha mandato a quarantotto qualunque difesa d'ufficio, vediamo di ritornare sul concetto.
Posso darti atto che la suocera ha fatto la parte sua, che ha difeso il gonfalone dell'onore del figlio, ma sempre impicciona e spiona resta! Scusa la brutalità, ma dire che ha operato secondo coscienza per salvaguardare lìetica e ma correttezza della coppia mi fa pensare ad uno che ha un libero pensiero e lo emette da stitico!
Non faccio processio alle intenzioni, mei attewngo ad una statistica provata sul campo....circa le cornas da trasferta, e se qualcuno non ne fruisce, come si dice.... beata eccezione!
Ora passiamo alle tue domande:

1) Debora sbaglia a tradire comunque;
2) La suocera sbaglia ad entrare in casa di soppiatto comunque;
3) La suocera può perfino istillare qualche dubbio al figlio aggirando il discorso sul lasciare sempore sola la moglie, ma non può fare la delatrice, c'è più voglia di vendetta che amore per il figlio visto che alla fine che era cornuto lo sapevano solo lei e la traditrice, ci hai pensato? In famiglia credi che non si sia sparsa la voce? Inoltre la esclude dagli affari... perfetto, l'azienda è sua e ne fa ciò che vuole, ma non sarebbe stato meglio che avesse condiviso la decisione con il figlio?Ripeto non ci sono scuse per Debora, ma non facciamo di questa suocera una specie di madre affettuosa che salvagiuarda il figlio......
le anime belle si chiamano Don Bosco, S. Rita, Madre Teresa....... i Savonarola hanno sempre fatto una brutta fine e sono ricordati per il loro oscurantismo e la ristrettezza mentale!

Io su cosa sono d'accordo l'ho detto, ricambio sinceramente la simpatia, per me confrontarmi è sempre costruttivo mai oppressivo e...... quanto alla giovane donna....... scusa di chi stai parlando? La mia giovinezza "s'è fuggita tuttavia"..... adesso parcheggio nella zona pregeriatrica  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## leone (7 Maggio 2007)

Son d'accordo....non è una brava suocera...le brave suocere avrebbero preso prima a calci nel sedere la brava nuorettina dalle piacevoli parentisi sotto il tetto coniugale...a deborah avvenente o non avvenente ma sei un animale o una persona?????poi una brava suocera avrebbe buttato fuori casa anche quel grandissimo cornutone del figlio...perche se proprio lo ha cresciuto senza dignità e amor proprio,a calci nel sedere potrebbe sempre evitar di renderlo ridicolo davanti a tutta la famiglia o davanti tutto il paese o l'azienda!!!!!Lo sò è il figlio.....ma cornuti nel proprio letto coniugale mi sembra davvero eccessivo...sia per il figlio che per la madre!!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (7 Maggio 2007)

*leone*



leone ha detto:


> Son d'accordo....non è una brava suocera...le brave suocere avrebbero preso prima a calci nel sedere la brava nuorettina dalle piacevoli parentisi sotto il tetto coniugale...a deborah avvenente o non avvenente ma sei un animale o una persona?????poi una brava suocera avrebbe buttato fuori casa anche quel grandissimo cornutone del figlio...perche se proprio lo ha cresciuto senza dignità e amor proprio,a calci nel sedere potrebbe sempre evitar di renderlo ridicolo davanti a tutta la famiglia o davanti tutto il paese o l'azienda!!!!!Lo sò è il figlio.....ma cornuti nel proprio letto coniugale mi sembra davvero eccessivo...sia per il figlio che per la madre!!!!!!


 


.......guarda che se la suocera avesse imposto alla nuora di parlare col figlio, e se dopo avesse detto al figlio "se la perdoni ve ne andate di casa entrambi", avrei perfino capito, ma così, è solo un modo di levarsi dalla palle la nuora che le sta sui cosiddetti e, siccome il figlio l'ha perdonata, allora le ha fatto terra bruciata intorno escludendola dalla famiglia e dall'azienda!
Debora è una scriteriata ed una debole, e mi pare che questa valutazione sia chiara ormai! Ma ripeto, fossi in lei farei di tutto per andarmene da quella casa, da quell'azienza e da quella famiglia, perchè sono certa che così facendo anche le cose con il marito migliorerebbero!
Bruja


----------



## leone (7 Maggio 2007)

é proprio come dici.....la suocera avrebbe dovuto far così o come ho scritto io...e cmq la cara debora ha la sua grande convenienza...a rimaner sotto il tetto coniugale infondo gli và bene così,poteva andargli peggio alla signorina....!!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (7 Maggio 2007)

leone ha detto:


> é proprio come dici.....la suocera avrebbe dovuto far così o come ho scritto io...e cmq la cara debora ha la sua grande convenienza...a rimaner sotto il tetto coniugale infondo gli và bene così,poteva andargli peggio alla signorina....!!!!!


Peggio che avere la suocera sotto casa?

Non esageriamo andrebbe contro la convenzione di Ginevra


----------



## leone (7 Maggio 2007)

Meglio la suocera sotto casa....con i il confort di casa tua ed il marito cornuto e caritatevole,che in mezzo ad una strada!!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (7 Maggio 2007)

leone ha detto:


> Meglio la suocera sotto casa....con i il confort di casa tua ed il marito cornuto e caritatevole,che in mezzo ad una strada!!!!!


Cazzi!!!! Io me ne sarei gia' andata


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Maggio 2007)

leone ha detto:


> Meglio la suocera sotto casa....con i il confort di casa tua ed il marito cornuto e caritatevole,*che in mezzo ad una strada*!!!!!


Opinione moooltooo opinabile!!!

La libertà, se proprio vuoi, anche solo quella di vedertela SOLO con tuo marito, non ha prezzo!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per il resto...basta la mastercard!!


----------



## Bruja (7 Maggio 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Opinione moooltooo opinabile!!!
> 
> La libertà, se proprio vuoi, anche solo quella di vedertela SOLO con tuo marito, non ha prezzo!!!
> 
> ...


Quale mastercard....... la metà dei beni!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (7 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quale mastercard....... la metà dei beni!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io rinuncierei pure a quelli pur di eliminare per sempre la suocera... quella non la molla piu'.. comunque lo dissi me primo post di Debora e lo voglio ribadire... ma come t'e' calato in mente di portare l'amante a casa tua con la suocera che vive di sotto!!!!


----------



## Old Airforever (7 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io rinuncierei pure a quelli pur di eliminare per sempre la suocera... quella non la molla piu'.. comunque lo dissi me primo post di Debora e lo voglio ribadire... ma come t'e' calato in mente di portare l'amante a casa tua con la suocera che vive di sotto!!!!


Lettrice, perdona la mia domanda: sei davvero sicura che il vero problema sia quello d'aver portato l'amante a casa in quanto la suocera vive al piano inferiore?
Air


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Lettrice, perdona la mia domanda: sei davvero sicura che il vero problema sia quello d'aver portato l'amante a casa in quanto la suocera vive al piano inferiore?
> Air


Air,

Perdona il mio non essere sempre precisa... causa i tuoi remarks ( non mi viene in italiano sara' l'ora infame)....uff!!!!

Certo che il problema e' il tradimento Air!!!


----------



## giuseppe (8 Maggio 2007)

*bruja*

non so quanti anni hai,ma non ha importanza. comunque siamo d' accordo sul dire che debora ha sbagliato .siamo i ndisaccordo invece sul fatto che io ritengo giustissima la decisione della suocera,e ha fatto cio' che doveva. tu invece trovi qualche errore nel suo modo di agire, ma l' importante e' rispettare le opinioni altrui!  a debora poteva andare molto peggio!!! la punizione e' giusta,ma non esagerata!  confermo il mio totale appoggio alla suocera! ciao


----------



## Bruja (8 Maggio 2007)

*Nulla da eccepire...*



giuseppe ha detto:


> non so quanti anni hai,ma non ha importanza. comunque siamo d' accordo sul dire che debora ha sbagliato .siamo i ndisaccordo invece sul fatto che io ritengo giustissima la decisione della suocera,e ha fatto cio' che doveva. tu invece trovi qualche errore nel suo modo di agire, ma l' importante e' rispettare le opinioni altrui! a debora poteva andare molto peggio!!! la punizione e' giusta,ma non esagerata! confermo il mio totale appoggio alla suocera! ciao


Ripeto ho un profondo rispetto per le opinioni altrui, ho solo una visuale etica e paritetica dell'invadenza, quindi per me che l'abbia fatto per una giusta causa o a vuoto, l'invadenza resta.
Un po' come chi tradisce e decide che siccome aveva dei buoni motivi, ritiene che il tradimento sia lecito.
Bruja


----------



## Old giulia78 (8 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sapete che ci pensavo proprio l'altro giorno... io invecchiando ho completamente ribaltato la mia opinione sulle suocere.
> 
> Quando ero più giovane, le detestavo a prescindere.
> Che ingerissero o meno, le trovavo comunque un ostacolo.
> ...


----------



## Old giulia78 (8 Maggio 2007)

deboramoretti ha detto:


> abita sotto di noi,e le due case sono collegate da una scala interna. c'e' una porta che separe,ma quel giorno era aperta.lei non doveva esserci in casa, probabilmente sospettava qualcosa,e credo sapesse cosa avrebbe visto!! infatti e' tornata all' improvviso quando aveva detto che prima di sera non sarebbe venuta. ma questo non cambia le cose.


 Scusa Debora ,ma se volevi farti una esperienza e se e come dici che ami tuo maritto ma perche cavolo ai rischiatto cosi tanto???????????? e sono sicura che sapevi come e tua suocera ???????? Ci sono tanti posti dove lo potevi fare perche in casa tua?????????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   con suoceri che abbitano di sotto!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old giulia78 (8 Maggio 2007)

deboramoretti ha detto:


> abita sotto di noi,e le due case sono collegate da una scala interna. c'e' una porta che separe,ma quel giorno era aperta.lei non doveva esserci in casa, probabilmente sospettava qualcosa,e credo sapesse cosa avrebbe visto!! infatti e' tornata all' improvviso quando aveva detto che prima di sera non sarebbe venuta. ma questo non cambia le cose.


Scusa Debora ,ma se volevi farti una esperienza e se e come dici che ami tuo maritto ma perche cavolo ai rischiatto cosi tanto???????????? e sono sicura che sapevi come e tua suocera ???????? Ci sono tanti posti dove lo potevi fare perche in casa tua?????????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   con suoceri che abbitano di sotto!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

